# Why won't the search work anymore!!!



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't search, see my threads, see my posts... 

What's going on !!!

This is all I get...

"searchd error: per-query max_matches=500 out of bounds (per-server max_matches=0)"


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

vBulletin 4.1.1 Debug Information 

Page Generation 0.05342 seconds
Memory Usage 6,103KB
Queries Executed 10 (?)
 More Information 

*Template Usage (20):*

(1)STANDARD_ERROR
(1)ad_footer_start
(1)ad_global_above_footer
(1)ad_global_below_navbar
(1)ad_global_header1
(1)ad_global_header2
(1)ad_navbar_below
(1)blog_navbar_link
(1)blog_navbar_whatsnew_link
(1)footer
(1)gobutton
(1)header
(1)headinclude
(1)headinclude_bottom
(1)navbar
(1)navbar_link
(1)spacer_close
(1)spacer_open
(1)vbcms_navbar_link
(1)vbcms_navbar_whatsnew_link
*Phrase Groups Available (7):*

global
inlinemod
prefix
prefix
search
socialgroups
user
*Included Files (71):*

./vbseo.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_pre.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_createurl.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_db.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_vb.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_misc.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_crr.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_cache.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_hook.php
./vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_startup.php
./includes/config.php
./search.php
./global.php
./includes/class_bootstrap.php
./includes/init.php
./includes/class_core.php
./includes/functions.php
./includes/class_datastore.php
./includes/class_hook.php
./includes/functions_forumlist.php
./includes/functions_misc.php
./includes/functions_bigthree.php
./includes/functions_forumdisplay.php
./includes/functions_search.php
./includes/functions_databuild.php
./vb/search/core.php
./vb/legacy/currentuser.php
./vb/legacy/user.php
./vb/legacy/dataobject.php
./vb/search/resultsview.php
./vb/search/searchtools.php
./includes/class_xml.php
./includes/functions_socialgroup.php
./includes/class_bootstrap_framework.php
./vb/vb.php
./vb/phrase.php
./includes/class_friendly_url.php
./packages/dpsphinxsearch/core.php
./packages/dpsphinxsearch/indexer.php
./vb/search/itemindexer.php
./packages/dpsphinxsearch/coresearchcontroller.php
./vb/search/searchcontroller.php
./packages/dpsphinxsearch/sphinxapi.php
./packages/dpsphinxsearch/postindexcontroller.php
./packages/vbforum/search/indexcontroller/post.php
./vb/search/indexcontroller.php
./vb/legacy/post.php
./vb/legacy/thread.php
./vb/legacy/forum.php
./vb/types.php
./vb/cache.php
./vb/cache/db.php
./vb/cache/observer/db.php
./vb/cache/observer.php
./packages/vbforum/search/type/common.php
./vb/search/type.php
./vb/exception/warning.php
./vb/exception.php
./vb/search/type/null.php
./vb/search/result/null.php
./vb/search/result.php
./vb/search/criteria.php
./includes/searchwords.php
./vb/search/results.php
.//var/www/riu/affiliate_plugin.php
.//mnt/www/riu/affiliate_plugin.php
.//mnt/www/riu/geoip.inc
./includes/functions_notice.php
*Hooks Called (27):*

init_startup
database_pre_fetch_array
database_post_fetch_array
fetch_userinfo_query
fetch_musername
fetch_userinfo
global_bootstrap_init_start
global_bootstrap_init_complete
cache_permissions
global_state_check
global_bootstrap_complete
global_start
style_fetch
global_setup_complete
search_before_process
search_process_start
search_stopwords
navbits
cache_templates
template_register_var
parse_templates
notices_check_start
friendlyurl_resolve_class
notifications_list
process_templates_complete
navbits_complete
error_generic
 

Messages: php_sapi_name(): cgi-fcgi

WTF!?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

the site was down a few hours ago, so i think they are working on a few things, the search function one of them... just use google for now and end your search with /rollitup.org, and it will bring you back to the site... actually probably works better then the sites search function does ime..


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a similiar problem a few days ago.... try system restore, go back a week or 2 and Id almost guarentee this fixes the problem....


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the site was down a few hours ago, so i think they are working on a few things, the search function one of them... just use google for now and end your search with /rollitup.org, and it will bring you back to the site... actually probably works better then the sites search function does ime..


Lol thanks, I'll wait and see, just was like wtf?! But yea I do that with google anyways... I more concerned about accessing my threads.. which I can't unless I google search it...



smokey mcsmokester said:


> I had a similiar problem a few days ago.... try system restore, go back a week or 2 and Id almost guarentee this fixes the problem....


Lol thanks. That's a bit much. Too much info to lose. I'ma wait and see if it gets fixed.. didn't know if it was just me or the rollitup site or what...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

you can subscribe to every thread you post in by changing you settings, then all of your posts will show up in my rollitup.. the nice thing is that the ones that have new responses rise right to the top of the list, so you can easily tell what threads have been active and which haven't..
i don't know what i'd do without it honestly..


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you can subscribe to every thread you post in by changing you settings, then all of your posts will show up in my rollitup.. the nice thing is that the ones that have new responses rise right to the top of the list, so you can easily tell what threads have been active and which haven't..
> i don't know what i'd do without it honestly..


Yea, I only have used that for threads I wanna sub too that aren't mine... Never had a problem.

Until now lol... Looks like that's what I'm start doing. Thanks racer


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 10, 2011)

I just tried to search and got the same thing..Its definately the site...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2011)

Sup kmk...how's the garden?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

go to my rollitup, general settings, then just check the box that says show subs.. check it out, i'm sure you can figure it out if i did, lol..


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> go to my rollitup, general settings, then just check the box that says show subs.. check it out, i'm sure you can figure it out if i did, lol..


Completely off topic...don't you have an uber-collection of seeds? What are you gonna do with all those??? Can't possibly grow them all, can you?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Completely off topic...don't you have an uber-collection of seeds? What are you gonna do with all those??? Can't possibly grow them all, can you?


 lmao, yah, i guess the word uber would be fitting, lol.. the way i look at it, if i planted one every day for the rest of my life, i'd still probably never run out, lol.. 
but it's a fun hobby for sure, some people like to collect baseball cards, and you can't even plant them and have them grow into tree's, unlike marijuana seeds..
i guess everyone should have a hobby, mine just so happens to be collecting seeds, what can i say??  i do try and get through as many as i can and i also belong to a seed trading site, so i can pretty much get my hands on tons of elite shit with my stock pile of beans, it's always a nice thing to have in my back pocket if you would..


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, yah, i guess the word uber would be fitting, lol.. the way i look at it, if i planted one every day for the rest of my life, i'd still probably never run out, lol..
> but it's a fun hobby for sure, some people like to collect baseball cards, and you can't even plant them and have them grow into tree's, unlike marijuana seeds..
> i guess everyone should have a hobby, mine just so happens to be collecting seeds, what can i say??  i do try and get through as many as i can and i also belong to a seed trading site, so i can pretty much get my hands on tons of elite shit with my stock pile of beans, it's always a nice thing to have in my back pocket if you would..


I hate you, out of envy... 

I had a nice little collection for a while, and now I've run out...Now I'm about to BUY CLONES!!!  I'm gonna nuke the fuck outta them with miticide because I'm running a perpetual, and wouldn't I be kicking myself if the one and only time I bought clones instead of starting from seed infected my garden...

Wish we could use RIU as a platform from which we could trade genetics, oh well. What is this seed trading site you speak of?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

lol, i once traded some beans for a clone, and i did the same thing, nuked the shit out of it, and ended up killing the poor thing as a result.. i still think it was better than getting anything into my garden, oh well, what can you do..


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i once traded some beans for a clone, and i did the same thing, nuked the shit out of it, and ended up killing the poor thing as a result.. i still think it was better than getting anything into my garden, oh well, what can you do..


Right? I feel you, I should have done more research in finding out who sold seeds around me, I know a bunch of dispensaries do...Oh well, just missed the 'tude promo, but I need some seeds STAT, next germination day is scheduled for 15 days from now!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got doubled.
1) You must wait _ seconds to do your search.
(wait) 
(hit reload)
2) Error GTFO alphanumeric spaghetti bbq.
Lol, making me wait for the No was right out of Hitchhiker's Guide. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm getting this error msg. when I try to view my post history or the list of thread I've started. I'm sure it's related to the search problem.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm getting this error msg. when I try to view my post history or the list of thread I've started. I'm sure it's related to the search problem.


Oh well now that YOU got the message, Meaty, I guess we'd better alert the authorities!!!

Haha, I got the same earlier when I tried to do a search on my post history.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sup meta!

Shit's nice I blasted a few new pics on a couple threads earlier today...

how you been


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Sup meta!
> 
> Shit's nice I blasted a few new pics on a couple threads earlier today...
> 
> how you been


Shit's good, found some stem rot on a plant outdoors, so I chopped the 2 affected branches, removed the affected material, and added to the hash/BHO pile...Indoors I just installed my screen in an experimental micro scrog, gotta get some spinosad later to treat them for thrips, but they're isolated in their own little box, so hopefully they remain contained. And in the main flower chamber, I recently added my 3rd set of plants, so now I'm in full swing...Barring some disaster, I'll be harvesting every three weeks, beginning 2 weeks from tomorrow! The grapefruit Krush is amazingly frosty, and the AK47 is huge...thats not even mentioning the 5 other plants in soil that are gonna be harvested this first round...Exciting stuff. It's taken almost 4 months, but I've got my perpetual up and running now, very pleased!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Shit's good, found some stem rot on a plant outdoors, so I chopped the 2 affected branches, removed the affected material, and added to the hash/BHO pile...Indoors I just installed my screen in an experimental micro scrog, gotta get some spinosad later to treat them for thrips, but they're isolated in their own little box, so hopefully they remain contained. And in the main flower chamber, I recently added my 3rd set of plants, so now I'm in full swing...Barring some disaster, I'll be harvesting every three weeks, beginning 2 weeks from tomorrow! The grapefruit Krush is amazingly frosty, and the AK47 is huge...thats not even mentioning the 5 other plants in soil that are gonna be harvested this first round...Exciting stuff. It's taken almost 4 months, but I've got my perpetual up and running now, very pleased!


Right behind you... I hope my curing goes as good as the grow... if so...

I'm set!


----------



## yaddadaking (Oct 11, 2011)

Not tryin to jack ur thread but how do I post a thread. I be tried an I can't need help


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Go to forums then pick the section u want to start a thread in. At the top will be the option to start new thread


----------

